
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2015) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
probono1
Seeking pro bono work

I am a senior online marketing professional. I created the online ad program
from scratch at a company that grew revenue over 150% from 2013 to over one
hundred million dollars in 2014.

I am not interested in a new job or formal consulting, but I do want to give
free advice to test out my digital acquisition knowledge in very varied
circumstances.

Probonohn@gmail.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Sheffield, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London) but I'm also in
Sheffield once a month. I am flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help
you turn your ideas into reality.

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and Javascript (Node.JS and
browser, often with Angular.JS or D3.JS) to build rich client browser based
and mobile apps. I also do hardware based projects, I have experience with
coding in Assembly and C on various micro controllers and Arduino development.

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team I can bring
on to a project.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, Javascript and hardware projects. So
[http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk) for more details.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, Javascript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK

"Tom dealt with an insane client, and a code base produced from the bowels of
hell, and still produced great code, maintained an upbeat attitude, worked
well with the team and indulged the delusions of a mad client.

He was one of the only touchstones to reality in a project of madness."

\- and -

"Tom is an extremely nice chap, possesses fantastic communication skills and
the work he did for us was of a very high standard.

Would I work with him again? Well, I tried to get him to join us permanently,
so I think that speaks for itself!"

These are just two quotes from previous successful working relationships with
me.

Since 1998, I've had a fast-moving career in web development, working with a
wide range of technologies, and found myself in 2015 a competent full-stack
developer who not only can handle the code, database and servers, but also
understands the _business_ side as well.

No matter what your requirements, send me an email at tom@tbbpolska.com, and
let's have a chat on Skype and see where - if anywhere - I might be able to
fit in and help out.

I'm always happy to have a chat about what's going on in your business, and
it's pretty much well impossible for you to waste my time, so please don't
hesitate to get in touch.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-...).
) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning OCaml; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/),
[http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg](http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg)

Location: India

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
tom125
SEEKING WORK - London, UK. Web developer (mainly front-end, with a bit of
back-end) and Computer Science student at Brunel University. Experienced in
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, PHP and Java (started this year). Hoping to begin
building iOS apps soon with Obj-C and Swift.

I am looking for a summer placement/internship at a Startup, preferably in
London, beginning June 2015 until September. I can work remote but I'd rather
be in an office environment.

I am currently a front-end web developer/designer for 5 Lines Creative
(www.5lin.es), a design agency I co-founded. Currently working on mainly
WordPress projects. I have also built a Ruby app called BibleQuotes
(www.biblequot.es) which I am planning to extend with User Accounts, liking
and a 'feed', when I get the chance.

It'd be awesome if anyone got in touch! You can contact me at tom[at]5lin.es,
or on Twitter ([http://twitter.com/_tmkly](http://twitter.com/_tmkly)). My
GitHub account is
[http://www.github.com/tomoakley](http://www.github.com/tomoakley).

Thanks!

------
54mf
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based out of Boston, MA

My name is Sam, and I’m a front-end web specialist. Here are a few examples of
problems I can help you solve:

\- Your site looks great and loads fast on your computer, but it’s broken and
slow on smartphones and tablets.

\- You keep getting emails that your site isn’t working quite right in a few
browsers, or in a few countries.

\- Your site’s codebase hasn’t seen any attention in a while, and you’re
pretty sure there’s room for improvement.

\- You have a great idea for a service or product, but need someone to knock
out the implementation while avoiding all the aforementioned troubles.

Beyond my focus on the front end, I also have design experience — UI / UX,
logo and branding design — and experience with server-side development as
well. I’m T-shaped, if you will, so if I don’t have the right answer to a
problem I can point you in the right direction towards finding the solution.

Let’s chat about your web needs. hire@samuelfine.com

Keywords: HTML5, CSS 3, responsive, mobile app, web app, PhoneGap / Cordova,
iOS, Android, Windows Phone, Javascript, jQuery, Node.js, Ember.js

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER (part-time or full-time) Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge
MA / NYC -- [http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process

\- mobile development on internal apps

\- mobile development on external (customer-facing) apps

\- (IoT) home automation and data collection

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space.

Please reach out to jim <dot> wagner <<at>> levelsolar <dot> com.

------
owensbla
SEEKING FREELANCER - Coolhouse Labs
([http://coolhouselabs.com/](http://coolhouselabs.com/)) - Onsite, Harbor
Springs, MI - Summer (Jun-Aug) Contract

Coolhouse Labs is an early stage tech startup accelerator + venture fund
founded on the shores of Lake Michigan. Kinda like summer camp for startups,
but with less bug bites. We run two programs each year - Summer Camp for
Startups in Northern Michigan, and Winters in Ann Arbor.

We're hiring 6 designers (4 mid/senior, 2 entry/intern) to come work with our
portfolio companies this summer. You'll be working in a very fast paced
environment helping teams iterate on web/mobile app product designs, marketing
collateral, and company brands.

If interested, please email blake@coolhouselabs.com with a brief intro and
link to your portfolio.

Come build something awesome with us this summer!

------
joefreeman
SEEKING WORK - remote (I'm from the UK, currently in India).

I'm a generalist software engineer. I build mobile apps (native and hybrid),
web apps, server systems (REST APIs, etc). I'm reliable, work efficiently,
communicate effectively, and take pride in my work.

Technologies: Clojure, JavaScript (React, Angular, jQuery, Node.js), Java,
Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova, Ruby, Python, PHP, AWS, MySQL, Cassandra,
MongoDB, CouchDB, Redis, RabbitMQ.

Website/CV: [http://joef.co.uk](http://joef.co.uk)

E-mail: joe@joef.co.uk

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Iowa and Colorado.

We are a 3-person digital and design agency that's just getting started.
Currently, we’re working on a large project in the medical field, which has
forced us to learn new things like HL7, HIPAA, and QS/1\. We love taking on
challenging projects that force us to learn new things. In our spare time, we
work on our own startup, [http://agora.sh](http://agora.sh).

Here of some of the things we’re particularly familiar with:

C/C++, Objective-C, C#, Swift, Ruby, Rails, Python, Django, Java, PHP,
HTML5/CSS3, SASS, LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, Ember,
CoffeeScript, AJAX, iOS/Android/JS mobile apps, Cordova, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, AWS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Web/mobile/print design,
responsive design

Due to our current commitments, we are only looking for part-time work at this
time. Full-time projects are welcome, but we wouldn’t be able to begin for at
least a few months. We are looking for clients who have challenging projects
and who have the time and money to prioritize quality execution. If you’re
looking for someone to hack together a solution to your existing body of
horribly written code, please do not contact us.

Please reach out if you’re interested in seeing some samples of our work. We
bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates. Contact: eliyah@agora.sh.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site Chicago near loop.

I WILL BUILD YOUR MVP FOR YOU.

I have 3.5 years of Ruby on Rails experience and 2.5 years of Clojure. I've
built a ton of MVP's for my own startup ideas and can build yours.

Don't need an MVP built? I can still do the general Rails work, help you
migrate off of Heroku, etc.

You can also hire me for node.js work.

Email me at: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com or whatever email I have in my
profile. My Github: [https://github.com/christopher-
bui](https://github.com/christopher-bui)

------
skrebbel
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands or Remote.

I'm an experienced full-stack software developer, team lead and interim CTO.
Currently bootstrapping CEO at [http://klets.co](http://klets.co), but I do
occasionally have time to help people get their team or their stack up and
running. Do get in touch!

Keyword soup: C#/.NET, JavaScript, TypeScript, ReactJS, Flux, Java, Scala, C++
and Python, Elixir (Erlang VM), Xamarin, PhoneGap/Cordova, PostgreSQL, Mono,
DDD, Scrum, Kanban, Lean.

 _As an engineer_ , I specialize in ReactJS based projects and CQRS backends.
I've been the lead engineer and architect for three React-based projects up
until now, including [http://www.izooble.com](http://www.izooble.com), if
you'd like a sizeable showcase.

React does not dictate your frontend software architecture. Depending on your
needs and your team's existing skills, very different architectures may be
best. I can help you figure this out so that we're productive very fast but
still produce good and maintainable code from the get-go.

 _As a team lead_ , I specialize in cutting away the nonsense and getting a
team highly productive in startup-like environments. I accomplish this with a
lightweight, non-religious, and highly reflective agile process, together with
a pragmatic focus on internal software quality. This focus ensures that the
team is productive today and also next month.

Contact info on [http://superset.eu](http://superset.eu).

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details are below. Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?

Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus?

Need a proof-of-concept for your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

* Porting backend service management from Firebase/Node to PostgreSQL/Golang

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl,
Common Lisp, Ruby, Golang, Arduino / AVR

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Near Chicago/Indianapolis

I'm a full-stack developer with over a decade of programming experience. My
primary platforms have been C#/.NET, Python/Flask, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript,
PHP, and C++. In my spare time I program with Clojure and Python, and I would
love to use these technologies specifically.

I can handle most roles but am most efficient on the backend, with a
sprinkling of supplemental UI/UX development.

I've spent time in finance, GIS/mapping, and telecom, and have worked on
project-based contracts and as a freelancer for startups, both on-site and
remotely.

Website: [http://jeffkayser.com/](http://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [http://jeffkayser.com/contact/](http://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

A few projects I've created:
[http://jeffkayser.com/projects/](http://jeffkayser.com/projects/)
[http://dumbdata.com/](http://dumbdata.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK - New York/Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps, mostly for early-stage
companies. If you need help with anything from product strategy to UX design,
from engineering to user acquisition, let's talk. Shoot us an email at
james+hn@emberi.co.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- ﻿To the Trade﻿: Our team partnered with Savel, a New York fabric and
materials vendor, to design and develop an iOS app for Interior Design
professionals.
(﻿[http://www.tothetradeapp.com/﻿](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/﻿))

\- ﻿Jawbone X NYFW﻿: My partner built a custom web app and admin dashboard for
Jawbone's NY Fashion Week campaign last year, analyzing contributors'
involvement during the event. (﻿[http://samk.name/work#jawbone-
nyfw﻿](http://samk.name/work#jawbone-nyfw﻿))

﻿- Romotive﻿: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications.
(﻿[http://www.romotive.com/﻿](http://www.romotive.com/﻿))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james+hn@emberi.co

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, acquisition,
NY.

~~~
tbfrench
fyi, [http://www.tothetradeapp.com/](http://www.tothetradeapp.com/) returns a
404, I think you wanted the same URL, without the trailing /. You might want
to put a redirect, or render the homepage on the URL with /.

~~~
jknightco
Thank you for letting us know about this. We unfortunately don't control the
page (the client does), but we've let her know and we'll watch out for that
trailing slash.

Thanks again!

------
lamby
SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

Highly skilled at Django development (7+ years) & system administration
(Debian Developer, etc.)

If you are in search of a reputable software developer with a track record of
producing high-quality and maintainable code, please get in touch to discuss
your needs. As former Technical Architect at Thread.com (YC S12) and
Playfire.com I was responsible for two major Django codebases, receiving
acclaim from my peers for scaling both the site and the codebase in a
maintainable and reliable manner whilst still delivering features at an
extremely fast pace.

In addition to significant development on the products themselves, I was sole
system administrator, deploying servers and performing low-level diagnostics
to investigate performance, security and configuration issues. I also
introduced quality assurance tools such as configuration management (Ansible,
Salt, cdist), continuous integration/deployment (Jenkins) and code review to
detect mistakes and regressions as early as possible.

As a freelancer, I have debugged, designed, and implemented projects in C,
C++, Python, Java, Bash/POSIX shell, etc., and I also have assisted technical
teams with their infrastructure and architecture so they can deliver better
results faster.

Github: [https://github.com/lamby](https://github.com/lamby)

My open source projects: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/projects](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/projects)

Homepage/writing/about, etc.: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/)

Contact: chris (at) chris-lamb.co.uk

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK, remote, full-time availability up to 6-8 months.

Expertise:

\- business intelligence, data analytics, and data visualization

\- full stack web developer

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

\- Android

Technologies:

Python, Javascript, Java

Django, AngularJS, D3, Bootstrap

MySQL, Graphite

Twelve years of professional experience in finance, mobile, web, and bitcoin.
Responsible developer, communicates well, able to understand and consider your
business needs.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Email: heliodorj át gmail døt com

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and know just a bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my strong preference is for React.js, though I've done a ton
of work with Angular and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices,
can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and
HTML5.

I'm also a very capable graphic designer, which can be seen from viewing past
and present work on my portfolio.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
rubencagnie
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote ok

I am a design-savvy developer with a passion for iOS. My skills extend to
Android, web (Angular) and server side as well. Additionally, in my last
project I worked on integrating with Bluetooth Smart (Low Energy) devices,
proximity and reporting back where the devices have been using location data.

\---

Buzzwords: Objective C, Swift, Apple Watch, Bluetooth Low Energy, Bluetooth
Smart, Maps, Location Services, Push notifications, Social integration,
NodeJS, SailsJS, Android, Java, Play!, MongoDB, html5, javascript, css,
angular

\---

Gmail: ruben.cagnie

\---

Portfolio:

* Shop’nBrag (iPhone): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shopnbrag/id622378226?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shopnbrag/id622378226?mt=8) My work: iPhone development and specifications.

* Crowd Source (iPhone): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowd-source/id706401437?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crowd-source/id706401437?mt=8) My work: Design and implementation of the server side and the iPhone app. Also made a server library to support an Android app.

* WebCenter (iPhone and iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/webcenter/id439628891?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/webcenter/id439628891?mt=8) My work: All of the iOS development and the first design.

* iSpike (iPad): [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ispike/id607728564?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ispike/id607728564?mt=8) My work: All UX and development

------
leahhamilton
SEEKING WORK (Remote)

I am a writer, editor, and proofreader with over five years' experience. I
write on a wide variety of topics (game reviews, industry trends, animal
rights, corporate profiles, website copy, legal writing, company pitch
documents.... etc.)

You can see some of my writing at the following links:

Personal blog -
[http://leahalexandrahamilton.tumblr.com/](http://leahalexandrahamilton.tumblr.com/)

Tech blog (recently started) -
[http://technicologica.tumblr.com/](http://technicologica.tumblr.com/)

What Happened to World of Warcraft? - [http://robertcatalano.com/what-
happened-to-world-of-warcraft](http://robertcatalano.com/what-happened-to-
world-of-warcraft)

Netflix and the Future of Television Advertising -
[http://robertcatalano.com/will-netflix-destroy-
cable](http://robertcatalano.com/will-netflix-destroy-cable)

Some examples of my current clients are: 300Editors (Google Docs add-on),
WritersDomain, PregnancyView, Marmalade Magazine, and LexisNexis.

Email me at nzleah.hamilton@gmail.com to discuss any work further.

------
resonantcore
SEEKING WORK - Orlando, FL. United States. Remote.

We are software consultants that focus on application security. Whereas
security consultants usually do not have the bandwidth to take on developer
roles and many developers usually do not understand application security, we
seek to fill the gap.

[https://resonantcore.net/](https://resonantcore.net/)

To the other freelancers who might be reading this:

Please do read our blog. We post a lot of information there with the intention
of raising awareness of application security issues. Some of this information
might be very helpful. We strive for weekly posts and every blog post is
Creative Commons.

So far, one of our blog posts has already influenced an open source security
project and we've only been writing them for a month now:

[https://resonantcore.net/blog/2015/02/remember-me-safely-
sec...](https://resonantcore.net/blog/2015/02/remember-me-safely-secure-long-
term-authentication-strategies)

[https://github.com/psecio/gatekeeper](https://github.com/psecio/gatekeeper)

------
err4nt
SEEKING WORK: Responsive Web Design, Toronto/Remote

Trained as a graphic designer, I have been developing websites for over ten
years. I create bespoke web experiences and specialize in advanced responsive
design techniques. If your business leverages web as a revenue stream and your
pages aren’t fully responsive, you aren’t fully realizing your potential
profit. Mobile users account for over forty percent of web customers, so
better responsive design lets you grab more of that potential profit!

I am looking for projects where having world-class design makes a big impact.
My skills begin where the skills of many web developers end, making my work
specialized and highly technical. Specialized work requires specialized tools,
so part of the value I bring to your project are the custom tools I have built
that allow me to deliver a higher quality of work. These custom tools improve
the speed of development and testing, so the impact of my partnership with you
affects both the product the customer sees, as well as improved efficiency in
your development cycle.

Skills: Advanced Responsive Design, Optimization for Mobile Devices, Front-End
Web Development

Tools: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Custom Tools

Opportunities: Freelance & Contract. Any project that allows me to expand my
knowledge of JavaScript is instantly interesting to me.

If you would like to review my work, I can provide code samples and examples
of work for you to review based on the nature of your project and the type of
help you are looking for. If you would like to start a conversation, feel free
to contact me:

\- Email: tomhodgins@gmail.com

\- Github: [https://github.com/tomhodgins](https://github.com/tomhodgins)

\- Skype: innovati

------
AlexNeoNomad
SEEKING WORK, remote, full or part-time, any time-zone(for remote work)

Location: South East Asia (for the last 2.5 years);

Technologies: Ruby (Rails), Python (Django), Scala/Java, Haskell, C#, C, SQL,
Java, JavaScript, Rust.

Resume:
[http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/](http://my.linkedin.com/in/gildedhonour/)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (at) gmail

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com)

I'm an all-around programmer interested in different technologies and
languages. I became a freelancer over 2 years ago, left home in Russia,
relocated to South East Asia and since then have been learning as much as I
could and had to working full-time. As a freelancer, I learned I could come up
with the zinger of a solution to a problem I have if it could be solved at
all. And I'm the one who is responsible for it. I'm also stoked about learning
functional programming, finance and IT security.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (JS, Swift, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end design & dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also
setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- iOS - Development, Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(at)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
GoDevOpsGo
SEEKING WORK - DevOps - REMOTE

Depending on the need we are available as a whole team or individually. We do
short- and long- term contracts, part- or full- time. We are located in
Central European Time Zone (UTC+01:00) and work remotely.

[Who]

We are three friends, system engineers, linux administrators and DevOps
enthusiasts, who have recently joined forces to bring you the best from what
DevOps world has to offer and deliver to you GoDevOpsGo!

Each of us has 6-8+ years of professional experience. We have worked for
companies like Nokia, Sabre and SmartRecruiters. Now we would like to take our
experience & skills and dive into the world of freelancing!

We’d love to help your startup/company and look after your infrastructure
while you do your work worries free!

[What]

Over the years we have mastered multiple technologies, concepts and
methodologies. The fact that there are three of us only broadens the scope of
what we can offer to you.

Our stack is mostly (but not limited to):

\- Amazon AWS (EC2, S3, RDS, R53, VPC, ELB)

\- Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Fabric

\- Python, Ruby, Perl, Bash

\- DBs: MongoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL

\- Monitoring: Sensu/Uchiwa, Graphite/Grafana, Logstash/ElasticSearch/Kibana,
NewRelic

\- Nginx (LB, HA), Wordpress, Jenkins, Git … and more.

[How]

Do not work on servers while you need to code. Leave all the app performance
worries to us. Let us scale you to the moon.

If you think we could help you, want to get to know us better, get an
expertise or just talk DevOps, please get in touch!

contact@godevopsgo.com

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCER

We're looking for a freelance JavaScript developer and open source advocate at
Open Exchange Rates, to take over maintenance of our two popular open source
libraries, money.js[1] and accounting.js[2].

Between them, these projects have hundreds of thousands of users, thousands of
articles and tutorials, and hundreds of community forks.

This is an opportunity to get paid to chill out with a passion project, which
carries your name and belongs to the developer community forever.

You’ll be taking ownership of:

* keeping the libraries in alignment with the latest coding standards,

* merging contributions and resolving issues from the GitHub community,

* keeping track of forks and integrations,

* rewriting their documentation, and

* leading and interacting with the community of developers building with them every day.

NOTE: These projects are public and open source, but we're treating this as a
standard freelance project to begin with. After the first phase, we'll have a
discussion to see how things want to progress. We have many more open source
projects in the pipeline – and internal gigs too.

We’re from London, but you can be anywhere. Let's make some art.

Please include your GitHub profile, website, relevant projects and experience,
and availability over the next 6 months.

CONTACT: Jobs at openexchangerates.org

[1]
[http://openexchangerates.github.io/money.js/](http://openexchangerates.github.io/money.js/)

[2]
[http://openexchangerates.github.io/accounting.js/](http://openexchangerates.github.io/accounting.js/)

------
izyda
SEEKING FREELANCER -

We're a group of researchers / students working on an analytics platform. The
backend of our platform is built in Flask and C++/R.

We're seeking a developer(s) to develop a standalone front end of the app
(that makes API calls to the Flask backend).

We require:

\- Knowledge of a modern Javascript framework / some founded opinion on which
should be used.

\- Knowledge of d3.js / Knowledge of data visualization in Javascript

\- Experience building dashboard/admin style web apps

\- Experience with Flask would be a bonus

We're "technical" in the sense that we have extensive experience with
scientific programming / algorithm development / machine learning. We have a
basic understanding of Flask. We want to work with someone someone who
understands that some parts of the codebase cannot be shared - hence the need
for an independent "front end" app that makes API calls. We understand that
this may not be an orthodox way to work so patience/understanding are a must.

If this sounds like something you'd be interested in, email us at:
btydee@gmail.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure liberator)
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
obayesshelton
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere, UK. London, UK. Europe. Remote. Freelance / Contract
PHP Developer or Technical Architect with over 7 years experience.

\--

Skilled problem solver with a positive attitude specialising in software
development, cloud infrastructure and information security. Continuously
looking for optimum solutions — all the while enjoying the challenge of
satisfying the needs of the business, the development teams and, most
importantly, the user.

\--

Technical Knowledge:

* Languages (PHP, C/C++, Java, Apex, Shell scripting, and others...)

* DB (MySQL, NoSQL's)

* Methods/SDLC (Agile/SCRUM)

 _ Cloud infrastructure (AWS, EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFormation)

_  Other (Jenkins, Nginx, Apache, Git, Github, TCP/IP, Puppet, Chef,
Virtualisation)

\--

Please get in touch!

* Blog: [https://www.bayes-shelton.co.uk](https://www.bayes-shelton.co.uk)

* Github: [https://github.com/obayesshelton](https://github.com/obayesshelton)

* Linkedin: [https://uk.linkedin.com/in/oliverbayesshelton/](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/oliverbayesshelton/)

* Email: me@bayes-shelton.co.uk

* Phone: +44 (0) 7799880212

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
(currently relaunching the store, so the home page is a landing page). Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Fogbugz or Sifter for issue
tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
sergiotapia
SEEKING WORK - Santa Cruz, Bolivia.

I'm the founder of the Oceanis team, and I'm currently in a long term
engagement with StackShare[1].

We focus primarily on helping startups get off the ground and taking wishy-
washy requirements and turning them into reality - working code.

I'm currently looking for projects the rest of my team can work on. We all
speak English fluently (Boston ex-pats) and communicate with clients usually
through Slack or Skype. Issue handling either by Trello or JIRA - but it's up
to our clients. We generally recommend Trello.

[https://www.odesk.com/companies/Oceanis-Bespoke-
Ruby_~012969...](https://www.odesk.com/companies/Oceanis-Bespoke-
Ruby_~012969983740a77743)

Rails 4, Go, Meteor ( _fingers crossed!_ ), PostgreSQL.

Github: [http://github.com/sergiotapia](http://github.com/sergiotapia)

Feel free to email me: sergiotapia@outlook.com

\---

[1] - [http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Europe Lithuania - Remote (GMT+2)

Software engineer (Zend & SensioLabs certified) & business consultant

My focus is on solving businesses' problems and adding value to them. This can
be done in many ways: creating an application, suggesting an action plan,
optimizing current set-up, etc.

At the moment the technology focus is PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL, APIs,
NodeJS, Docker. I also care a lot about security, performance, quality, best
practices & learning.

Website: [http://ifdattic.com/about](http://ifdattic.com/about)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Chicago/Remote

Designer, developer, Meteor geek.

Available to help businesses wrangle their design and user experience snags to
improve their software and make customers happier.

Current offering is a detailed design and usability study of your current
product that looks at aesthetics, usability, and language and offers
suggestion toward improvements and refinements. Good for engineering teams who
don't want to drop a bunch of cash on a full-blown redesign, but want some
sort of "design thinking" that can influence better decision making around
their product.

If you'd like to start a conversation and see if we'd be a good fit for one
another, send me an email with the subject "We Need UX Help, Dude" to
me@ryanglover.net.

A good example of my style and method of thought:

\- [http://themeteorchef.com](http://themeteorchef.com) \-
[https://jobs.themeteorchef.com](https://jobs.themeteorchef.com)

Hugs and kisses,

Ryan

------
dfreire
SEEKING FREELANCER

I'm looking for programmers interested in working in part time.

If you are interested, please contact me by filling the form at:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RPmLS9IqQPrwEGOTLT_AZBGmBij...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RPmLS9IqQPrwEGOTLT_AZBGmBijxINBn0z4ucddEkpE/viewform)

Your experience and particular skills will not be decisive (although we will
be working with javascript, nodejs and go), there will be a mentoring period
and probably a test project before doing any real work, but I do value
attention to detail, intelligence, ability to learn, and ability to get things
done.

In the beginning, I want to start slowly but steadily, pair programming
sessions of about one hour each day, almost every day.

If you want to get ahead of the pack, send me a description of your
background, motivation, expectations (financial or other), and samples of your
work (links, screenshots, code samples, etc.)

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - NYC Area - Remote

I can help prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain
an existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo
or in teams with equal ease.

I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C# for backend work, but can
provide support for other common languages like PHP. I've been working on web
and game dev of late, so my focus has been on Unity3d, Cordova, and various
web frameworks (NancyFx, Asp.MVC, Angular).

Portfolio - [http://wetzdev.com/](http://wetzdev.com/)

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-
wetzel/a/320/6b1](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/peter-wetzel/a/320/6b1)

Twitter - [https://twitter.com/pdwetz](https://twitter.com/pdwetz)

Github - [https://github.com/pdwetz](https://github.com/pdwetz)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, California (CA), USA

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, Google App Engine), JavaScript (Backbone,
Marionette, jQuery, requirejs, grunt, bower, angular), SQL (MySQL,
PostgreSQL), AWS (Amazon Web Services), UNIX terminal, full stack, front-end,
back-end, HTML5 and CSS3, junior product management, basic UX, UI.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulcraciunoiu/)

Email: paul [at] craciunoiu {dot} net

\---------------

Freelance independent consultant looking for web or software work. I get
things done and pick up new projects quickly. Great communicator (for
estimates, handling vague specs, open-ended work), knows startup chaos (former
CTO and co-founder). Passionate about doing good, building great products, and
quality work.

Satisfaction guaranteed.

I'm also able to join forces with a UX/UI designer whom I often work with in a
team. We are an incredibly productive pair.

------
ryane
SEEKING WORK - Remote/New York City

I am an independent software consultant and I help your development team
reliably and sustainably build and deliver amazing software. With over 15
years experience in operations and application development, I now specialize
in helping companies automate their infrastructures, establish automated,
repeatable deployments and build virtualized development environments that are
consistent with production.

My services include:

* Infrastructure automation using Chef or Ansible on AWS, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, or other IaaS cloud providers.

* Building reproducible and shareable development environments for your team using Vagrant

* Establish the processes and tools needed to ensure fast and reliable automated deployments and move your organization along the spectrum towards continuous delivery

more: [http://ryaneschinger.com](http://ryaneschinger.com) | ryanesc 'at'
gmail 'dot' com | @ryanesc

------
innerspirit
SEEKING WORK

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, JS, Laravel, CodeIgniter, MongoDB, MySQL, Drupal, Joomla,
Angular.js, jQuery, Backbone.js, React.js, Java, Spring

I'm a freelance developer with a Zend PHP 5.3 certification. I'm looking for
remote work, either full-time or small projects.

I am a full stack developer with extensive front-end experience. I also have
experience writing shell scripts for deployment and task automation.

Résumé/CV: [http://chrismm.com](http://chrismm.com)

Certification: [http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-
pages/ZEND014048](http://www.zend.com/en/yellow-pages/ZEND014048)

GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/innerspirit](https://github.com/innerspirit)

LinkedIn profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christianmm/en)

Email: mmchristian [a-t] gmail [d-o-t] com

------
donclark
5+ years of experience with designing user interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions. Flexible and adaptive. I'm also comfortable
wearing every hat in the design process.

I have experience with UX/UI design, wireframes, working mockups, responsive
mobile/web design, branding, HTML5 animations, video editing, audio editing,
familiar with CSS, Javascript, PHP, Foundation, LESS, Bootstrap, Wordpress,
Mac/Windows, iOS/Android, Adobe CC, Axure RP7, Balsamiq,
trello.com/asana.com/slack.com/hipchat.com and more

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/donaldus](https://www.behance.net/donaldus)
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/donaldcransonclark](https://www.linkedin.com/in/donaldcransonclark)
References available upon request. Contact me: akamushi(at)gmail.com

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives. One of my current freelance
projects is creating a software application to drive the receive/transmit of a
novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-convert the signal into an image in
real-time.

Outside of the medical domain, my development projects have included an
automated stock-trading engine (including backtesting suite) and various
sports analytics software solutions (for example, my side-project
[http://recappd.com](http://recappd.com)).

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
lukes
SEEKING WORK - London / Remote

Developer with 11 years professional experience. I would say expert level with
Ruby on Rails, JS, CSS and comfortable with AWS and other systems level
technologies. Essentially full stack, able to work on any part of a web app.

Recently I work as a team with two other experienced developers to deliver
large projects. Our focus is on quality while being fast and keeping to an
agreed development timeline. We work best when taking whole projects, such as
redeveloping an existing site, creating a new site, or service to be used with
your existing platform.

We are all full stack developers with recent experience of client side
applications using Backbone and Angular, CSS using Bootstrap, LESS and SASS,
Rails 4 and hosting on AWS using Chef. One of us is/was a designer, so we can
turn rough wireframes into something that looks good and is slick to use.

Contact me at luke@sketchconsulting.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Currently available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements only right now.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com](http://toddeichel.com)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
kesor
SEEKING WORK - Remote and/or in Israel.

We are a small (6 people) consultancy doing projects and consulting in the
DevOps field. Automating development and production environments, adoption of
configuration management, improved interpersonal communication, visualization
of workflows and processes etc.

We work with Linux environments, lots of experience with Amazon AWS, Google
GCE, Chef, Puppet, Ansible, application deployments for all language stacks
(Ruby, Python, Node.js, Java, PHP), monitoring using Graphite / ELK,
continuous deployment/integraton workflows using Jenkins and other CI tools
and much more.

We have some great clients that have been automated into not needing us much
anymore, and we are always on the lookout for additional great clients to work
with.

Contact via contact@devops.co.il or
[http://www.devops.co.il](http://www.devops.co.il)

------
nnd
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Thailand, Chiang Mai)

I have experience with making iOS apps, from development to submitting to App
Store and marketing. I'll try to understand your business and provide a
complete solution for you. Here is an example of one of the apps I've built
and released: [https://vimeo.com/118999064](https://vimeo.com/118999064)

Resume:
[https://www.toptal.com/profiles/15667/resume](https://www.toptal.com/profiles/15667/resume)

Github: [https://github.com/nderkach](https://github.com/nderkach)

My most recent side-projects:
[http://itunesonrocks.com](http://itunesonrocks.com) and
[http://bit.ly/16Jzqme](http://bit.ly/16Jzqme)

Feel free to contact me here and setup a skype call.

------
acenasir
Hi,

I am a professional Software Analyst. I freelance designing and developing
websites for small to medium sized business in Edmonton and around the world.
I am looking for contract and or part time work so if you have anything
available feel free to get in touch. I can also look after most aspects of
your I.T Department.

Some websites I have worked on:

[http://www.counciljobs.com](http://www.counciljobs.com)
[http://www.efirstaid.com.au](http://www.efirstaid.com.au)
[http://www.abbeylanguagetravel.com](http://www.abbeylanguagetravel.com)
[http://www.bushrayousaf.com](http://www.bushrayousaf.com)

Kindest Regards, Ace Nasir 19th floor, Tower 1, Scotia Place. Phone:
780-238-5756 acedit.co

------
seedifferently
SEEKING WORK - Remote, part time

Location: Sacramento California area

Technologies: Python, Go, Ruby, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Linux sysadmin,
etc.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.sethdavis.name/](http://resume.sethdavis.name/) /
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently](http://www.linkedin.com/in/seedifferently)

Email: see résumé link

I've been doing professional web development using F/OSS technologies for over
15 years. What my clients typically say they appreciate the most about working
with me is my terrific communication, "Oops!"-free deliverables, and
enthusiastic "make it happen" attitude.

I'm currently looking for _part-time_ remote opportunities in either Python,
Go, Rails, or CoffeeScript. (Then if things went well, I'd be open to the
possibility of full-time.)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in 3d
printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d model design using
programming) and robot design and construction.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
erikcw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with over 10 years of professional experience. Have
lead the development of multiple successful software projects from MVP through
to full production. Very comfortable working in both small and large teams. In
addition to my technical know how, I have a strong business background. I'll
happily work with all stakeholders in your team to make sure the right product
gets delivered and that your value is maximized.

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Ruby, Django, Javascript (including
ClojureScript and CoffeeScript), React.js, Backbone.js, Objective-C/Swift, Lua
(OpenResty/Lapis), PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Chef, Ansible, FreeSWITCH
and many others.

I'm comfortable ramping up on new technologies (and codebases) quickly.

Contact: erikwickstrom+hnhiring [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting and I
also make web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts.

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Semi-random facts about me:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org/
      - I'm a Ludum Dare fan: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
danmaz74
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Rome, Italy (for now)

I'm a very experienced full stack web developer, currently bootstrapping as
CEO my startup hashtagify.me, but also looking for an additional source of
revenue.

Worked with many tech stacks, but my current favorite combination is
RoR/CoffeeScript (or JS)/PostgreSQL/Redis. Like a lot working with data
visualizations and data analysis.

Example projects:

[http://hashtagify.me](http://hashtagify.me) (80% done by me)

Open source:

[https://github.com/danmaz74/ABalytics](https://github.com/danmaz74/ABalytics)

[https://github.com/danmaz74/HNMarkAllRead](https://github.com/danmaz74/HNMarkAllRead)

email: dan@cybranding.com

More details:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danmaz74](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danmaz74)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK: Remote or San Francisco, CA

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience in Graphic Design and Web Development. I
have created websites, mobile apps, brand identities and marketing materials
for a variety of companies including startups, advertising agencies, artists,
architects and non-profit organizations.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django, MySQL,
Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

PORTFOLIO: [http://stevesunderland.com](http://stevesunderland.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland(at)gmail.com

------
okulik
SEEKING WORK, remote or Croatia, Europe

Experienced server-side developer, 15+ years, working with Ruby, Rails,
JavaScript, MySql, ElasticSearch, Neo4j and Node.js. Also very familiar with
innards of AWS and Heroku.

Very skilled in creating REST API services or complex back-end systems from
scratch on AWS e.g. massive logs ETL jobs with Amazon Kinesis and Amazon
Lambda or with ElasticSearch ELK stack.

Fluent in English, worked remotely for US companies for a number of years,
startup experience too. Seeking all kinds of web or backend remote
freelance/contract work, flexible to overlap up to 4 hrs with EST, available
immediately. Travel possible depending on location and duration.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/orestk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/orestk)

Email: freelancer@nisdom.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote, with potential for short on-site trips.

10 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (currently Asia, but can fly to you if needed)

I am a web interaction/UX designer with 5 years of experience from California.
I work with companies around the world on landing page optimization, web
application usability, mobile design, and brand development. Are you wondering
why you're losing potential users because of your site design? Ask me at
peng@nylira.com

[http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) \-
[https://github.com/nylira](https://github.com/nylira) \-
[http://linkedin.com/in/nylira](http://linkedin.com/in/nylira)

Techs: HTML5 / CSS3 / JS / Ruby / Rails

node.js/io.js: React, Express, Koa, Jade, Socket.IO, Stylus, Sass, Less

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Designer/Computer Scientist

Location: London (UK)

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX), PHP/Python | Wordpress/Contao | Adobe
Creative Suite

Resume: Generated on my GitHub, link -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

------
bevacqua
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (GMT -3)

Self-taught, currently focused on Node.js and all things JavaScript. Front-end
specialist. I enjoy developing code in small modules. I'm quite outspoken, I
maintain a blog[3], gave talks at a number JavaScript conferences, and I've
also written a book, JavaScript Application Design[4].

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [http://ponyfoo.com](http://ponyfoo.com)

Book: [http://bevacqua.io/buildfirst](http://bevacqua.io/buildfirst)

Get in touch at freelance@bevacqua.io if you're interested

------
fuligo
SEEKING WORK: Remote (from Europe, mostly Germany)

I am a full stack generalist programmer with a heavy web background and more
than 20 years of experience.

My favorite tools and tech:

    
    
      - HTML5/JS/CSS (browsers are awesome!)
      - JavaScript: jQuery, React, Three.js/WebGL, Handlebars, Isotope/Masonry
      - Server side: NginX, PHP, node.js, C, Lua, Java
      - Database: mongodb, MySQL/MariaDB
      - Tools of the trade: text editor, git, command line
      - Machine learning: Caffe framework +Python
    

I'm time zone-flexible, get things done quickly, and I like to think I'm easy
to work with :)

I do love PHP rescue and refactoring projects, so give me a call if you're in
trouble: we'll get your project back on the road!

Contact me: hn@openfu.com

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
ksakhuja
SEEKING WORK - Remote

\-------------------------------------

I have been a technical founder/engineer for a few startups. 2 Exits. I was
also part of the 500 startups incubator (batch #2).

My last one, I lead all of the nodejs real-time infrastructure. The startup
raised a 10MM round, and it was #1 sports app in the UK. I was the 2nd
engineering hire.

I have been working on scalable service oriented architecture. Mostly
nodeJs(express,hapi,own custom),
mongodb,redis,memcached,riak,mysql,postgres,web-front-end
(angular,react,ractive,backbone,my own custom,less,sass). Also experimenting
with Go.

\------------------------------------

Now I am wanting to do another project

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinsakhuja](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinsakhuja)

Skype: ksakhuj

Email: kevin.sakhuja GMAIL.

------
ninthpath
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or Remote

I’m an IOS developer looking for full or part time work.

Current side project: Angellist jobs client -
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jau2ps0a8omeuv/iOS%20Simulator%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jau2ps0a8omeuv/iOS%20Simulator%20Screen%20Shot%20Feb%2027%2C%202015%2C%207.32.14%20PM.png?dl=0)

Previous work:
[http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211](http://itunes.apple.com/app/id843971211)

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1524733/rog182](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1524733/rog182)

Github: [http://bit.ly/18Gjti0](http://bit.ly/18Gjti0)

Email: dev at ninthpath.com

------
RickS
SEEKING WORK (UIX DESIGNER)

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Tentatively

\-------

Technologies: Design/front end generalist with a background in user interface,
experience, and branding. My favorite role as a contractor is helping early
stage startups build a product and design system that can scale with company
growth. I'm comfortable wearing every hat in the design process. Code-wise,
strong front end - js / css / html, light experience with rails.

Résumé/CV: [http://livemethoddesign.com/](http://livemethoddesign.com/)

Email: patrickjsteele@gmail.com

\-------

Feel free to shoot me an email if you've got a cool project and just want some
feedback, I'm always open to seeing what people are working on. Also happy to
meet for beers if you're in SF.

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, C++, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common
lisp, java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

[https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf](https://elfga.com/~erik/resume/Erik_Greenwald.pdf)

[https://github.com/erikg](https://github.com/erikg)

[http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald](http://sourceforge.net/users/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikgreenwald)

[https://www.elfga.com/~erik/](https://www.elfga.com/~erik/)

erik@elfga.com

------
jkuria
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Growth Hacker/Online Marketing/user acquisition consultant
specializing in paid traffic channels, marketing automation, Conversion Rate
Optimization. PPC, SEM, Google Adwords/analytics, Bing/Yahoo ads, Facebook
Ads, LinkedIn Ads, Adobe Omniture & Site Catalyst, Marketo, ExactTarget,
Eloqua, ClickTale

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xMEtyQjBvSW5pNG8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xMEtyQjBvSW5pNG8..).

Case Studies:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xSW1jUjN1STVTakk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxs8dstFCH0xSW1jUjN1STVTakk..).

Email: jkuria gmail

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a growth and conversion optimization consultant. I help companies do the
following:

\- Get traction faster (for early-stage startups). \- Turn more visitors into
users, leads, or customers (aka, conversion optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability tests.

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, Angular,
React, jQuery), PHP, MySQL and Node.js.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
eaurouge
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

I have a research background in robotics and 8 years of industrial experience
writing firmware for embedded systems in C, and designing electrical circuitry
for manufacture (PCB design and manufacture). I've worked with both consumer
electronics and industrial firms to develop prototypes and bring concepts to
production. I have a well stocked lab here in the Bay Area.

Much of my recent work has been on wireless connectivity (Bluetooth Low
Energy, WiFi, 3G), the Internet of Things, and embedded Linux (BeagleBone
Black, Raspberry Pi).

I have built back-end systems for connected devices in Rails, Clojure and
Elixir, and have some front-end experience with JavaScript/React.js.

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, Django, PHP, Laravel, technical writing,
assorted web tech (Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boston, MA (looking to relocate to Boulder, CO later this year)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to Boulder

Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, Knockout, Node, React, jQuery, Require,
Browserify, Grunt, Bower), CSS (SASS, LESS, Bootstrap, Foundation), MongoDB
(Mongoose), Photoshop, Illustrator, Sketch.

Résumé/CV: [http://resume.mariusc23.com/](http://resume.mariusc23.com/)

Email: marius@craciunoiu.net

\---

Seasoned user experience designer and frontend developer. I can take a project
from a simple concept to a fully designed and implemented solution. Former co-
founder used to working on a tight deadline and learning new things quickly.

I'm also able to join forces with an excellent python developer whom I work
with on a team.

------
upr0ar
SEEKING WORK - UK / Spain / Remote

I'm a computational designer and full stack developer with 6 years experience.

Technologies:

Node.js, Go, React, WebGL, three.js, Cinder, OpenGL, OpenCV etc

Projects:

Interactive web promotions, physical installations, frontend & backend web
development

Contact: upoar.dev [at] gmail dot com

------
wferrell
SEEKING FREELANCER - d3.js (or similar data visualization) Expert

We are looking to find a data visualization expert to help us make some
interesting and fun graphics involving email data.

Think something like: [http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-
analytic...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/03/the-personal-analytics-of-
my-life/)

If you have experince working with d3.js or other data visualization software
and would be interested in working on developing a set of visualizations, we
woud love to talk to you!

Please shoot me an email at wferrell AT gmail with information about you and
links to samples of your work

------
calebf
SEEKING WORK

San Francisco Bay Area, California

Remote Preferred but Onsite also Possible

I specialize in Infrastructure and Scalability challenges. I work with all
everything from Onsite Systems and self hosted clouds like OpenStack and
Eucalyptus to AWS and Rackspace etc.... I can help with hybrid cloud/onsite or
cloud only systems. Deep understanding of networking and network security
especially as it relates to cloud systems.

Continuous Integration and Delivery as well as development pipeline automation
is a passion of mine. I've worked a lot with Jenkins and Teamcity as well as
Puppet, Chef and Salt.

Bring me your infrastructure scalability and automation challenges!

calebfornari [at] gmail [dot] com

------
JohnnyLee
SEEKING WORK - Milwaukee, WI USA / Netherlands / Remote

I'm an experienced developer with a BS in computer sciences and a master's in
physics. I'm currently based in Milwaukee, WI, but I'm considering relocating
to the Netherlands. I hold US and Canadian citizenship.

I'm comfortable working in C, C++, Python, Go, and HTML/CSS/Javascript. I've
worked in medical records, full-stack web development, and scientific
programming.

[https://www.crumpington.com](https://www.crumpington.com)

[https://www.github.com/johnnylee](https://www.github.com/johnnylee)

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCER

We're looking for a creative branding artist and graphic designer at Open
Exchange Rates.

This will be a well-scoped and fast-paced contract, with ongoing work for the
right candidate.

We need:

. Diverse and in-depth experience with branding and design in startups,
software-as-a-service and larger companies both B2B and B2C,

. Knowledge and understanding of the open source and web development
community,

. Strong communication, accountability and authenticity,

. Skill with creative writing and storytelling,

. Fluent written and spoken English - we'll be Skyping and Slacking a lot –
and

. A calm, confident, creative, collaborative approach.

If this sounds like you, please email JOBS at openexchangerates.org,
including:

. Your portfolio

. Your availability

. Your daily/weekly/per project rates

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Full stack web apps, ReactJS expert, built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.

Seeking full-stack Clojure work or short-medium term Javascript contract.

(I am open to fixed price bids and project ownership, I have access to a small
team who I have worked with before)

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

------
xavicolomer
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona - Remote

I'm an Experienced Senior Frontend designer & R+D, Creative and Entrepreneur.

Dev Technologies: HTML/CSS/Javascript (WebGL, WebApps, Chrome Extensions),
Python (Scripting/ Django), PHP (Wordpress & Drupal), C#

Designer Tech: Illustrator, Photoshop, Blender

Founder & CEO at: Barcelona Developers Conference
([http://bcndevcon.org](http://bcndevcon.org)) Founder & CEO at: Barcelona
BITS ([http://bitsevent.com](http://bitsevent.com))

More Info & Contact: [http://goo.gl/HWEO1C](http://goo.gl/HWEO1C)

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK

Location: Victoria, B.C.

Remote: Yes, onsite: Within B.C., expenses paid.

Fulltime: No.

I'm a quantitative researcher/developer. I've built security/surveillence
systems for the US military (USMC/DIA), increased receivables for collections
agencies (30-290%), hacked on the Linux kernel and more.

If you have a tricky problem you need to solve, get in touch with me (email in
profile) and I'll see if I can help you with it.

Particular interests right now are Machine Learning, quantitative finance and
physical real world applications of machine learning - in shipping, logistics,
energy, etc.

Currently I'm taking on short term contracts in order to fund my startup.

------
joshmn
SEEKING WORK. Anything, really. Hospital bills aren't fun.

Location: remote, or Minnesota-based

Self-taught everything. Can run a company or man the stack. For the last year
I've focused on web-based APIs with back-ends to manage them. I can whip up
production-ready stuff really quick.

Ruby/Rails, Postgresql/MySQL, Redis; HTML/jQuery/SASS; I can manipulate and
manage front-ends as well, but I am by no means considered a "front-end
developer"; I'm also very well-versed in fraud prevention (see previous posts)

angel: [http://angel.co/joshmn](http://angel.co/joshmn)

email: hi@josh.mn

------
sventura
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote - Frontend - Javascript, HTML, CSS

I'm looking for a number of people who are interested in freelance work in
(primarily) JS. Remote is fine, prefer full time (or close) availability and
some overlap with UK GMT time would help.

The development will be using our API and the Google Closure library
(experience not required). A strong background in JS/HTML/CSS is needed.

There are a large number of projects available and they require little
coordination, so they are pretty ideal for remote freelancing.

Contact me (Sebastián) at sventura at monetate if you're interested or have
any questions. Thanks!

~~~
hassanjamal
hello Sebastian

My name is Hassan Jamal and I’m a software engineer from India. I finished my
Bachelor of Technology in Computer science at JMI New Delhi. I have also
worked for Accenture as a Software Engineer from 2007 to 2009. I love writing
software for many years and I’m willing to intensify this relationship with
upcoming challenges.

For reference please have a look at my linkedin profile
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hsjamal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hsjamal) . I
also request you to please have a look at my GitHub
repos[https://github.com/hassanjamal/](https://github.com/hassanjamal/) .

I would love to discuss in more details and i think skype is better than
anyhting . My skype id is live:hassanjamal .

I am looking forward to hear you

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Chicago, IL

Front-end designer and developer

I'm part of a small, agile team of freelancers that specializes in front-end
web design and development. This includes web applications, websites,
prototypes, mockups, mobile applications, and more.

We can design and prototype your ideas, help give your existing project a
fresh new look, or provide advice to help bring your concept to reality.

We have experience with HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Foundation,
PHP, Ruby on Rails, Node.JS, MySQL, Git, Sketch, Adobe Illustrator/Photoshop,
and more.

If interested, please reach out via email at hello [AT] matthewhoelter [DOT]
com

------
tokenrove
SEEKING WORK - remote or onsite, Montreal, Canada

I am a full-stack engineer available for challenging work from driver
development on up to web and mobile work; I also organize refactoring efforts
and bring best practices such as code review into companies. A discount is
available for work which will be released under a free software/open source
license.

I am especially interested in adapting open source software to specific
business needs, and in optimization problems of all sorts.

julian@cipht.net / [http://www.cipht.net/](http://www.cipht.net/)

------
skinniwini
SEEKING WORK

I am a Mid-Senior UI/UX graphic designer, am interested to seek full time
opportunity for a virtual company that I can work from home in Greenville,
South Carolina, USA.

Had freelance design experience with Tenmarks (Amazon company), Apple, and
many more. Experience with html5, CSS3 and design skills.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzbcwxd5xxzg10x/2014_winniehung.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gzbcwxd5xxzg10x/2014_winniehung.pdf?dl=0)

Portfolio: [http://www.in-ni.com](http://www.in-ni.com)

Email: skinniwini@gmail.com

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK, remote or Lithuania.

I am developing custom applications in Python or Matlab. My recent Matlab
application was getting more than 200 ETF historical price data from chosen
data source, calculated custom made trading strategy based on momentum,
simulated and optimised a portfolio of best performing assets, and provided
portfolio performance data.

I am looking for new projects in the field of finance or data science.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas[at]gmail.com

------
pablokbs
SEEKING WORK - remote

Location: Mendoza, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Puppet, Mysql, Apache, Nginx, Gitlab, LXC, Docker, Nagios, etc

Resume:
[http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf](http://fredrikson.com.ar/cv_pablo_fredrikson_en.pdf)

Email: pablo-at-fredrikson.com.ar

My name is Pablo Fredrikson and I'm a Linux Sysadmin / DevOps with 9 years of
professional experience. I love working with automation tools, specially with
puppet. I love Nagios. I have a lot of experience with webservers and new
technologies as Docker, etc. A little experience with Ruby and PHP.

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCERS

Location: London, remote possible.

Timeframe: ASAP, 3-6 months.

We’re looking for a software developer for a large contract at Open Exchange
Rates, the fastest-growing global currency data API on the web.

You’ll need thorough knowledge and experience building API stacks and
environments, including nodeJS a plus. You’ll need to be creatively
independent – able to architect, implement and document expertly – and able to
confidently lead a project from start to finish.

All the other usual keywords apply (though for this stage, advanced front-end
skills not required).

We look forward to hearing from you.

JOBS at openexchangerates.org

------
xantrix
SEEKING WORK - Italy, Only Remote I'm an enthusiast PHP Zend Framework 2
developer looking for projects developed/todo with this awesome fw. I'm Full
stack web developer with strengths on the back-end, over 8 years of
experience. I can give a very good track record and references about my "work-
remote" experience, past and present (in US too). Flexible work hours and
shiftable to stay in sync with clients in other timezones. Drop me an email
for more details, code samples.

Email: x4ntrix /_ / gmail.com

------
polskibus
SEEKING WORK - Poland / Remote

We're a company specialized in Business Intelligence deployments on MS stack
(SQL Server, Analysis Services), using either our suite of BI products for
visualisation and reporting/budgeting or building data warehouses that are
connected to 3rd party components.

Furthermore, our dedicated team of software developers offers full .NET stack
development services (C#) and works on D3.js visualisations.

Overview: [http://www.bilandergroup.com](http://www.bilandergroup.com)

Contact me here if you are interested.

------
cliftonkarnes
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in North Carolina)

I have been designing and developing web sites for more than 15 years. I
specialize in UI, UX, and graphic design, as well as front-end web development
and WordPress. I'd love to chat with you about your project!

Skills: UI/UX/Graphic Design, Responsive Design, HTML5, CSS3, Sass,
JavaScript, jQuery, WordPress, PHP, MySQL

Portfolio:
[http://www.karnesdesign.com/website/portfolio/](http://www.karnesdesign.com/website/portfolio/)

Email: clif [at] karnesdesign [dot] com

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK, Remote or Canberra, Australia

I'm an experienced Python software engineer, focused on Django, Celery and
Ansible development. I'm always on a lookout for interesting projects, whether
it's in data science or in web development.

LinkedIn: [https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6/en](https://au.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6/en)

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

Email me: lee@weiyen.me

------
Jamie452
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Short-term (in spare time outside of full time job)

Full Stack Developer

I have over 8 years of experience developing web applications, and a 1st class
honours degree in Web Application Development to match.

FRONTEND: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap, Responsive Design, AJAX, API
consumption, SPA

BACKEND: Node.JS, ExpressJS, Socket.IO, PHP, API Development

DATABASE: MongoDB, MySQL

WEB: [http://jamie.st](http://jamie.st)

LINKEDIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamiestreet](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamiestreet)

CONTACT: me(àt)jamie.st

------
famerr
SEEKING WORK Web/Mobile developer Location: Czech republic Remote: True
Willing to relocate: yep Technologies: Web(Python, PHP, Java, JavaScript, XML-
based etc..) Mobile(Objective C, Swift) Résumé/CV:
[http://cz.linkedin.com/in/ttatarshaov](http://cz.linkedin.com/in/ttatarshaov),
[http://famer.github.io/assets/CV-Timur.pdf](http://famer.github.io/assets/CV-
Timur.pdf) Email: tatarshaov@gmail.com

------
pbowyer
SEEKING WORK: Oxford, London, Birmingham, UK, Remote

Senior software engineer, technical architect & mentor with 15 years'
experience. Enjoys systems integration, forms, data munging - the stuff others
consider boring.

I've taken 2 startup teams through launch, enjoy turning founders' ideas into
workable prototypes.

Stuff I know inside out: Symfony2, RDBMS, DevOps, technical writing,
ElasticSearch, Salesforce, PHP5, performance optimisation (backend and
frontend), HTML5/CSS, JavaScript

Always after a new challenge - the harder the better.

~~~
pbowyer
Can't edit my post, so contact details here :)

LinkedIn:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/peterbowyer](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/peterbowyer)

Email: peter+hnmar15 [ at] peterbowyer[dot ]co.uk

------
1_player
SEEKING WORK - Remote - London, UK

Full stack engineer, Linux administrator with a passion for concurrent backend
systems. Fast learner, eager to work on new tech and hard problems.

SKILLS: C, Golang, Python, AngularJS, React, MySQL DBA, Django, PHP, Docker,
OS tuning, security.

CONTACT: steph (at) combo.cc

RESUME: [http://combo.cc/pages/resume.html](http://combo.cc/pages/resume.html)

LINKEDIN:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/stravostino](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/stravostino)

------
jsonne
SEEKING WORK - Based in Denver, Remote is totally cool. (Have several clients
that are remote.)

We're 2 growth hackers that helped take one of our clients to #1 grossing in
the app store. We've also worked with Techstars companies among others.

Our core competencies are: paid social advertising, organic social media
management, SEO, inbound marketing, email campaign building, and content
creation.

If you're looking for marketing help but hate traditional agencies we'd love
to talk. jeromy(at)sonnetaylor.com

------
psyklic
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles, CA

I have a top-flight engineering education, was acting CTO of two funded
startups, and have worked with numerous other startups on their core products.
My client work is focused on developing custom software to solve hard problems
-- particularly in:

\+ AI/Search/Classifiers ("Data Science")

\+ App/Website Backends and APIs

\+ Desktop Software

\+ Systems Design/Architecture (Software+Hardware)

See my website/portfolio at [http://danwilhelm.com](http://danwilhelm.com).

------
eftpotrm
SEEKING WORK: UK Midlands (Birmingham / Derby) or remote

SQL Server & ASP.Net developer, some WinForms if needed. 14+ years development
experience, working in a range of areas. Agile or traditional teams, large or
small, pure dev or working alongside clients to develop requirements - used to
doing it all.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=36708581](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=36708581)
Email: eftpotrm at yahoo dot com

------
mattseattle
SEEKING WORK - Seattle area

I am a software developer seeking additional freelance work in the Seattle
area. I have seven years experience as a full stack developer, and can build
everything from websites to backend distributed services. I also have
experience with deployment and hosting. Contact me for more info and a resume.

Technologies short list: Ruby on Rails, ASP MVC, Node.js (sails), java, c#,
SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL, MSSQL), javascript (angular, jquery), html, css, AWS,
and Azure

email: mboydstun@gmail.com

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote.

PROJECT: Help build an iOS fitness app.

MOTIVATION: Help build an automatic diary for your life.

SKILLS: iOS development. (objective-c, c++, cocoa etc) The project is called
'Legend' and our website is
[http://legendwearable.com](http://legendwearable.com). My e-mail address and
more about me is in my profile (or email am@legendwearable.com). Get in touch
with any questions, or ask them here and I'll try to get back to you.

------
MarkCole
SEEKING WORK - Karlsruhe, Germany. Frankfurt, Mannheim and London, UK also a
possibility. Remote is also a possibility.

Experienced PHP and Python developer. Also experienced with HTML, CSS, and
Javascript. I work with all manner of software and technology. I'm
particularly adept in WordPress if that interests anyone. Always open to a
conversation regarding your needs.

[http://www.flvrs.com](http://www.flvrs.com)

Get in touch by email: mark@flvrs.com

------
chukcha
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (GMT+2)

Full stack web developer passionate with Rails and Ember.js. Looking for part
time job (up to 30hrs/week)

Skill set: Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, CoffeeScript, PostgreSQL, Nginx etc.

Resume:
[http://pavlobabenko.com/PavloBabenko_CV.pdf](http://pavlobabenko.com/PavloBabenko_CV.pdf)

Seeking: challenging projects with interesting tasks (possibly using
React.js). Finance, medicine or tech companies most preferred

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Contact: pavlo.babenko [at] gmail.com

------
ivanb
SEEKING WORK: Moscow, Russia

Seeking fulltime engagement. Only remote, not willing to relocate.

Full stack developer. 8 years of professional experience.

Java, Python, modern Javascript frontend, Flex, Android.

5.0 out of 5.0 on oDesk.

oDesk profile:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~016dcb6d7607d4f9ad](https://www.odesk.com/users/~016dcb6d7607d4f9ad)

I speak English. My work hours are flexible and can be shifted so working with
clients in other timezones has never been a problem.

Email: ivan.bulanov+hn@gmail.com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Web scraping, crawling, text munging, browser hackery.

[https://github.com/MachinePublishers/ScreenSlicer](https://github.com/MachinePublishers/ScreenSlicer)

[https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver](https://github.com/MachinePublishers/jBrowserDriver)

Contact:
[https://github.com/hollingsworthd](https://github.com/hollingsworthd)

------
drinchev
SEEKING WORK

Hey there, I'm Ivan and I live in Berlin.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: yes, but if you are in Berlin we could also meet.

I can :

\- help your developers with that stalled 2-months issue by working side-by-
side with them ;

\- help your business with suggestions that scale ;

\- I can even help you, by interviewing the proper developer to replace me in
the future :)

Anyway, If you need help and you are reading Hacker News, better call me. P.S.
I get paid by the hour and I can work in your Berlin office if you need me
there.

www.drinchev.com / drinchev@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups. My expertise is in taking your idea and
building it from scratch to the point where it's a fully-functional web app
that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
amis99
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced Web Developer (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set:

* Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Kohana/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* JavaScript (jQuery/BackboneJS/AngularJS/Phaser)

* Django (general Python too)

Seeking: Challenging projects. My most recent experience is working with Core
WordPress contributors (WordPress VIP) on a global News/Media website.

Location: Germany

Contact: admin (at) kidsil.net

------
frouge
SEEKING WORK — based in Paris and Marseille, France. Remote is OK.

We are a team of two iOS specialists. We've released some apps of our own but
we love working on new projects.

We have partnerships with other developers so we are able to manage complete
applications on both iOS and Android.

You can check some of our projects on
[http://www.staxriver.com](http://www.staxriver.com)

Write us at hello@staxriver.com, we really want to hear from you!

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

5+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions with A/B and multivariate testing.

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap,
Javascript/Jquery, NodeJS.

Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, Python, EmberJS, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku/AWS.

Portfolio: [http://ash.co](http://ash.co)

Pricing: $85/hour

Email: ashrafulsf@gmail.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, Coimbatore, South India

I design logos and brands, build websites (MEAN stack + Nginx + Bootstrap) and
develop apps (iOS).

Most recently I did the logo concept for io.js:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

Please get in touch.

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer with 4 years of experience. My blog
should give a better idea about me:
[http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Contact: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
shabinesh
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, Remote

I am a full stack developer with considerable experience of seven years having
worked at many startups and big corporates. I recently built an travel portal
from scratch with custom de-duplication algorithm with Django, node.js,
PostGIS, Angular.js.

I primarily work on Python, Go language, Django, can build scalable web apps,
RESTful APIs

I can bring your cloud startup idea to life. :)

Can be reached at : shabi@fossix.org

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER (SF, remote OK)

We are looking for a front-end dev with a decent design sense. Experience
working with Chrome and Firefox extensions a plus. We are moving our browser
plugins, which have 50k users, from free to freemium and need help with the
onboarding/upgrading experience.

Separately, we are looking for a dev with strong PDF experience. Email
gnicholas@gmail.com with portfolio to learn more.

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

We're a design/software consultancy that builds products for internet, tech,
enterprise and startup companies.

We have experience designing and building SaaS apps, interactive websites and
mobile products.

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com) \- email marco@masswerks.com

keywords: design, ux, ui, interface, web, rails, php, node, android, ios,
growth, content, marketing, email

------
tskumar
SEEKING WORK: Remote

I am a certified Java, Liferay developer. I have around 7+ years of experience
in building full stack web applications.

Technologies: Java, Liferay, Javascript, SAML2, JSF, Struts, Spring, RESTful,
Hibernate.

Linkedin: [http://in.linkedin.com/pub/kumaravadivel-
t-s/25/537/711](http://in.linkedin.com/pub/kumaravadivel-t-s/25/537/711)

Email: kumaravadivelts.mca@gmail.com

------
carlfairclough
SEEKING WORK - Manchester / Remote. Willing to travel to meet people & work.

Designer / Front-Ender. Designed award-winning products and pride myself on my
flexibility. Need a designer who knows technical limitations? I'm your man.

Design: UX/UI/Product-Strategy

Development: PHP/HTML/CSS/JS

Portfolio: [http://carlfairclough.me](http://carlfairclough.me)

Contact: hi@carlfairclough.me

------
thomasfl
SEEKING WORK - remote/Oslo/Europe

Full stack web developer with 20 years experience seeking short to medium term
projects. I design and build sites and mobile apps using, among other things,
Ruby, JavaScript and Phonegap. If you ask politely I will even do Java.

Github: [https://github.com/thomasfl](https://github.com/thomasfl)

Email: thomas.flemming@gmail.com

Phone: +47 (0) 918 52 967

------
Cartic
Seeking Work, Remote Location, Bangalore, India what I do: mobile game design
& development work. Have expertise in unity, cocos2d-x game engine, HTML5.
portfolio: [http://slideshare.net/iCartic](http://slideshare.net/iCartic)

Add me in Skype for quicker correspondence, my Skype handle is iCartic

~ Cartic Cartic@live.com | Skype: iCartic | Tweets: iCartic

------
anilg3
SEEKING WORK

    
    
       Interests: Big data analytics, FinTech
       Location: Seattle WA
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Yes
       Technologies I use: MySQL, R, Tableau, Python, PHP, JS, Hadoop, MapReduce, NoSQL
    

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak)

Email: hnusername <at> gmail

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK, Berlin or remote, Ruby on Rails and more.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vkushner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vkushner)

I'm a developer with more then 20 years of experience.

Lately mostly web and backends.

Ruby on Rails since 2005

Backbone/Marionette on frontend, but don't mind the others too

Moving into Elixir/Erlang, Rust and Go (and willing to discount for projects
using it).

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location:Denver Willing to relocate: NO Technologies:
PHP/HTML/CSS/Codeigniter/Linux/Github/JQuery/MySql Résumé/CV:
[http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/) Email: chad@strategic-options.com

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

We build websites and phone apps. We also work on digital strategy, mvps,
social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of Software professionals based in Silicon Valley. We deliver
products and solutions on time and on budget. Contact us.

[http://the.r3dm.com/](http://the.r3dm.com/)

------
jakubr
SEEKING WORK - Czech Republic/Remote

5+ years experience with Android. I have delivered cutting edge Android apps
to clients in the U.S., including companies in SV. I love Android & designing
for it and would love to guide you through the complexity of launching on
Android. I have released both consumer & B2B apps on Android.

Contact: jakub(at)pinchapps.com

------
objectobject
SEEKING WORK - remote / london

I prefer back end web development but am happy to work on the front end when
needed. I have 5 years experience in web dev.

Tech: Python, Django, SQL (Postgres/SQL Server/MySQL), Javascript, AWS/Heroku,
Ansible, Git.

[http://matmoore.github.io/](http://matmoore.github.io/)
mat@mooresoftware.co.uk

------
baconomatic
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Full stack developer, from building your infrastructure to developing the
backend to building a kick ass front end. More samples of work upon request.

My GitHub account isn't great, but I'm working on it:
[http://www.github.com/ameech](http://www.github.com/ameech)

Contact by email: meech.adam@gmail.com

------
mattm
SEEKING WORK

My skills are best suited to working with large, legacy code-bases. I
understand complex systems quite fast and make improvements in a way which
doesn't break things and improves the codebase a little bit everyday.

Have work experienced with all the modern-day web development technologies -
Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby, etc.

Remote - matt@mattmccormick.ca

------
DrMonkey
SEEKING WORK - Remote (living in France)

iOS engineer with 4+ years of experience shipping great apps. Startup state of
mind. Keen eye for UI design. Front-end, back-end and data skills.

Portfolio : [http://maximebornemann.com](http://maximebornemann.com)

Reach me via the contact form at the bottom of my portfolio.

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK/Remote

5+ years experience with Python and Perl web scraping, cloud services,
databases and Linux administration. Want to extract or crawl data from a
website such as business listings, sports data, directories, either one-off,
periodically, or in real-time? Contact me via email in profile.

------
blueatlas
SEEKING FREELANCER - Washington D.C. area, remote ok

Seeking front-end developer with a primary focus on PSD cuts, HTML/CSS,
Javascript, responsive implementations for web apps and CMS development. New
builds as well as improving existing implementations.

Prefer full-time freelancer for ongoing project work.

Email: dnb ta blueatlas.com

------
coderNinja
SEEKING WORK - Remote

\-----------------------------------

Android Developer, specializing in creating simple games and productivity
apps.

My Playstore Apps -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Rapid+Develo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Rapid+Developers)

gmail: marlonzbl@

------
matinmb
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Germany We´re a creative and talented group of online
marketers and developers who just started their activities 3 month ago.

Do you need traffic? Web-Development? Content or Conversion Optimization? Then
we are your choice!

Contact us > matin@manhattan-blue.com

------
xaduha
SEEKING WORK - Remote (2nd world)

I'm looking for an opportunity to use my framework based on
nashorn/undertow.io on a real project. Full-stack.

Why would you choose someone like me? If you need something to be done cheap,
reasonably fast and you're not fussy about the means.

xaduha@gmail.com

------
gizzlon
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Based in Oslo, Norway, but happy to travel. Can work
in Europe and most countries around the world.

Availability: 15th of March (sooner if urgent)

Price: 150$/day, 1000$/day, 4000$/week

Programmer and consultant with more than 5 years of experience. Broad
experience with different technologies, naturally creative and a fast learner.
Master of Science in Informatics.

Currently I do both consulting and programming. The consulting bit is mostly
advising small businesses on how they best can go from and idea or a vision to
a concrete implementation. I also do some programming in Perl, PHP and a
little bit of Golang. Other than that I have experience with Linux, cloud
(mainly IaaS), and deploying open source daemons such as httpd, mail,
databases and nosql solutions. Please see my CV (link at the end) for a full
list of technologies.

My current project is a custom web application build from scratch to serve
specific needs. In cooperation with the customer, I translate the needs and
wants into concrete features and implement them according to budget.
Technologies used are PostgreSQL, Perl, Mojolicious, Linux (IaaS), Docker,
Nginx and Git.

Technology is my main interest and strength. When it makes sense I also
venture beyond the tech and into the more business side of building products
and services.

I generally give away 1 hour of consulting to potential customers, so don't
hesitate to drop me an email if you are curious of how I can help you.

Contact:

    
    
      Mail:       hello at skaarsolutions . com 
      Phone:      +47 482 78 480
      Skype:      (seldom online, mail first)
    

More Information:

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar](http://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar)

CV: [http://www.skaarsolutions.no/filer/cv-
oyvind_skaar-2014-en.p...](http://www.skaarsolutions.no/filer/cv-
oyvind_skaar-2014-en.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/oyvindsk](https://github.com/oyvindsk)

Docker Hub:
[https://hub.docker.com/u/oyvindsk/](https://hub.docker.com/u/oyvindsk/)

Homepage / Blog:
[http://www.skaarsolutions.com](http://www.skaarsolutions.com) /
[http://was.id.ly](http://was.id.ly)

------
bkovacev
SEEKING WORK, remote

Python, GAE/AWS developer with knowledge of Cloud Technologies, Bootstrap,
jQuery, webapp2, Django and Angular.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkopolo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/borkopolo)

Email: borkopolo[at]gmail.com

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia

Technologies: javascript: html5 canvas, backbone, react

GitHub: [http://github.com/lavrton](http://github.com/lavrton)

Main OS project: [http://konvajs.github.io/](http://konvajs.github.io/)

Email:lavrton @@ gmail dot com

------
bru
SEEKING WORK - France or remote.

Experienced full-stack software engineer. Strong background in maths. Sizeable
Python expertise, otherwise competent in JS, Java, C#, Haskell.

Dynamic and productive.

[https://github.com/brunal](https://github.com/brunal)

------
archon
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Chattanooga, TN)

I'm a full stack developer. Experience in a broad range of industries, working
mostly with the Microsoft stack.

Keywords: SQL Server, C# .Net, .Net MVC and Web API, HTML/CSS/Javascript

Email: justin@draconicsoftware.com

------
Skoofoo
SEEKING WORK - remote

High-quality custom web apps. Effective interface design, good code w/ Ruby on
Rails, emphasis on agility, long-term provision of maintenance.

[http://bytesofmight.com](http://bytesofmight.com)

------
SamRockwall
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for an web developer with F# experience to help build a new platform
for an enterprise customer. Also helps if you have C# experience too.

Please respond here with your info here or contact me at
samrockwall@gmail.com.

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
ArturSoler
SEEKING WORK: Remote or Barcelona, Spain

Backend Scala development: Akka, Play, Spray, and other libraries and
frameworks. Experience with event sourcing and CQRS architectures.

Also some experience with Scala.JS and React.js in the frontend

artur@artursoler.com

------
jimbo79
SEEKING WORK

Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing To Relocate: Within Canada

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Java, Haskell/OCaml, SQL

Resume/CV:
[http://unawaz.github.io/website/](http://unawaz.github.io/website/)

Email: nawaz.umar+freelance@gmail.com

------
skfix
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I am experienced senior Ruby on Rails developer. with experience in react as
well. I am excellent at communication, and have experience of working with
clients through out the world.

Email: skfix@outlook.com

------
adobi
SEEKING WORK - remote only

Web developer(PHP, JavaScript, CSS) from Romania with experience in front-end
and back-end technologies.

More info: [http://adobi.hu](http://adobi.hu)

------
gunzor
SEEKING WORK (IOS and .NET developer)

Location: Turkey

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Tentatively

2 years experience in IOS development (exp. in Objective C, Learning Swift)

3 years experience in .NET, WPF and ASP.NET

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORKING - NYC - Remote only

[https://colinabartlett.com](https://colinabartlett.com)

------
davyjones
SEEKING WORK: MVP, Product Management, Engineering; Kansai area or Remote.

------
bkhin
SEEKING WORK - Southern California

Node.js, Angular.js, and Polymer.

Front-end/back-end.

bkhinshaw (at) gmail.com

------
antoniuschan99
Seeking Work

Front End JavaScript Developer

My portfolio page: www.antonchan.co

------
andypalmer
SEEKING WORK - remote / Brighton, UK

I have some availability for contract development work, freelance projects or
consultancy. I have excellent programming skills in Ruby and Javascript (and
many more). I'm also very good at system administration and DevOps (I've made
Apache do some pretty wacky things in my time).

You would probably benefit from talking to me if: \- you need one person who
can manage your entire technology stack \- you have a team structure based on
functional teams and you would like to encourage cross-training \- you have a
great team already and you're looking for someone to complement them

One of my main skills is helping the business to explore their problem space.
I'm not the sort of developer who quietly does as I'm told; I seek to
understand your business and what it is I'm doing. I regularly have an
exchange like this: "Is _x_ a valid scenario, and what should the software do
in that case?" "Yes, x is a valid scenario, but I'd not really thought about
that. Let me think and get back to you"

I strongly believe that shared understanding (and not the latest language or
framework) is the key to a successful software project. I am speaking about
the value of metaphor as a tool for understanding at the Better Software
Conference in Las Vegas in June (
[http://bscwest.techwell.com/sessions/better-software-
confere...](http://bscwest.techwell.com/sessions/better-software-conference-
west-2015/what-s-name-metaphorical-power-our-ideas) )

A bit about me One of my most recent projects was a network appliance that
uploads video files to S3. It was designed to be used on client site,
typically behind both a firewall and a proxy server. The application itself
was a fairly simple Sinatra app, with asynchronous work being handled by
Sidekiq. The interesting challenges in this project were reliably building
production units and allowing a robust update path while residing in, what
could quite legitimately be called, a hostile environment. There are currently
close to 1,000 units deployed and with very few exceptions they have been very
reliable.

I set up a PXE build environment, installing Ubuntu with custom LVM partitions
and some sudo tweaks to "encourage" the more adventurous techs to call the
support desk before making any potentially damaging changes. I also set up the
ability to subscribe to release channels (similar to the canary, beta, stable
channels for Chrome). Unusually, the application and the operating system
could be upgraded by the end-user independently through the UI, rather than
requiring a firmware image. This helps mitigate problems such as heartbleed
(not a problem we faced, but good to know)

Some other interesting things \- I once used my programming skills to help
capture a serial killer \- I implemented a provisioning system for T-Mobile,
the descendant of which is still in use at EE/T-Mobile/Orange \- I helped
mentor a team that went from 0 to £250k/week revenue in 6 weeks \- I'm a
qualified hypnotherapist \- I've been a guest lecturer for Oxford University's
Agile Methods course \- I have recorded over 80 hours of unrehearsed pair
programming screencasts (with my good friend and business partner Antony
Marcano) which has been used as the basis for 2 PhD's (that I know of)

Github: [http://github.com/andypalmer](http://github.com/andypalmer) Twitter:
[http://twitter.com/andypalmer](http://twitter.com/andypalmer) Blog:
[http://andypalmer.com](http://andypalmer.com) Pair programming:
[http://pairwith.us](http://pairwith.us) Email: andy@riverglide.com

------
cymbalojobs
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE or LONDON

We are a developer-focused, industry-leading, bootstrapped company, with
30,000+ global users.

We're loved by Kickstarter, Braintree, Etsy, Shopify, JustGiving, Paymill,
WordPress/Automattic, Lonely Planet, Fab.com, and many other household-name
clients.

Our clients are developers, startups, independent retailers, international
charities, major universities and global brands – our product touches the
lives of tens of millions every day.

We’re CLEANING HOUSE and redesigning our platform from scratch – from a
monolithic mashup, to a lean MICROSERVICE ARCHITECTURE.

|

BENEFITS OF THIS GIG

* Freedom. * No legacy code to maintain. Not one line. You have complete creative choice.

* Speed. * Well-scoped, fast-paced and fun. Effortless communication. No red tape. No cross-team dependencies.

* Autonomy. * No investors or board to please. We’re 100% self-owned.

* Potential. * We have as much (or as little) work as you want going forward.

* Location. * Work from anywhere (if you're in London, we can provide a desk).

|

YOUR ROLE(S)

Three components of this project. Choose any or all:

0\. Help us DESIGN our new microservice architecture and SELECT the best tools
(advisor role).

1\. Help us BUILD our new platform from scratch (developer role).

2\. Help us WRITE our public and internal documentation (technical writer
role).

|

BASIC REQUIREMENTS

»»» Calm, creative and competent approach to life and work.

»»» Strong communication, accountability and authenticity. Fluent written and
spoken English (Skype required)

»»» Python, PHP, JavaScript and NodeJS a must + full grasp of popular
frameworks.

»»» Ease with relational and non-relational databases

»»» Experience with designing and implementing data processing algorithms

»»» Understanding of API stacks, design, structure and authentication

»»» Fluency with sysadmin and command line environments

»»» Commitment to coding standards, version control (we use GitHub) and
documentation

»»» Bonus: front-end development skills (dashboards)

»»» Bonus: familiarity with finance industry

|

IF THIS IS YOU

Please send a _concise_ application to ‘jobs’ at cymbalo.com, including your
story, values, recent relevant experience, hourly/weekly rates and general
availability.

We look forward to working with you.

------
biomimic
SEEKING WORK & SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes

Technologies: Data Science, Artificial Intelligence, Cognitive Computing,
Machine Learning, Predictive Analytics, Partnership & Business Development,
Sales & Marketing, Software Engineering, Algorithm Optimization and
development. Working on data classification and pattern matching algorithms.
Initial work involves an advanced context-controllable content summarization
systems including -
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html)
\- [http://genopharmix.com](http://genopharmix.com) and
[http://www.genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/medium/medium_summary_...](http://www.genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/medium/medium_summary_..).
- additional applications in Finance, Trading/Investing, Recommendation
Systems and related.

Resume/CV:
[http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html](http://genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/index-156.html)

Email: genopharmix@gmail.com

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
curiously

        SEEKING WORK: 
        Location: Vancouver, BC
        Remote: Yes
        Technologies: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, LAMP, jQuery.
        Resume/CV: http://appsonify.com
        Email: john@appsonify.com

